
Show HN: A docker-compose add-on to develop, iterate and run apps on Kubernetes - ezodude
https://github.com/appvia/kev
======
ezodude
Hello everyone,

We love docker-compose. Especially, how it helps you to get an app, with all
its dependencies, up and running in no time.

We are familiar with Kubernetes and can manage all configuration hiccups
manually, however many of our users aren't and it's rather frustrating to them
to migrate from compose to Kubernetes quickly without getting bogged down.

A solution that is often mentioned here is Kompose. Which we’ve tried but has
left us with a lot of hoops to jump through. Mainly, we constantly had to
patch bits of config here and there. It got really frustrating quick.

Our idea was to use conventions and defaults to make working between docker-
compose and Kubernetes as seamless as we can.

We hope you find this useful, and let us know if you have any questions.

